# Jasper



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Jasper our cat died peacefully in my arms last night. He was 14 years old.

Sue


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

sskmick said:


> Jasper our cat died peacefully in my arms last night. He was 14 years old.
> 
> Sue


Oh, Sue! At least he was with you, and it was peaceful. Big cyber hugs coming your way.


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

(((HUGS))) so sorry for your loss R.I.P


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

sorry to hear that that is a good age


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you for all your kind words.

Jasper had a large tumour in his mouth and had stopped eating. The prognosis wasn't good so we decided to let him go.

I found a little comfort holding him in my arms.

Sue


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

so sorry for your loss, RIP little fella,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

sue, you were with him till the end god bless.


----------



## CANDY (Apr 13, 2008)

sskmick said:


> Jasper our cat died peacefully in my arms last night. He was 14 years old.
> 
> Sue


i feel for you.lost oscar my chinchilla yesterday.my thoughts are with you. jasper is with friends.


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Hope your feeling better soon xx


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> sue, you were with him till the end god bless.


He has been with me through my trials and tribulations. It wasn't easy but it was right for me. My hubby was there too.

It will always be a memorable day as it was my birthday.

Sue


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

leanne said:


> sorry to hear that that is a good age


I wasn't sure, he's my first cat I have had from a kitten.

My previous cat Panther Panny for short was a stray, I had him for 7 years I have no idea how old he was when he adopted me.

Sue


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

CANDY said:


> i feel for you.lost oscar my chinchilla yesterday.my thoughts are with you. jasper is with friends.


I am sorry for the delay in replying to you, we are having problems with our pc I am using the laptop at the moment.

I wish I could ease your pain, at least they are free of theirs.

Sue


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Paula C said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. Hope your feeling better soon xx


Thank you hopefully I'll get some sleep tonight.

Sue


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

sorry for your loss  run free little man


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh Sue-know your heart is breaking now,he had great innings and a great slave in you and your hubby-big cyber hugs to you and try to think about the treasured times you made each other laugh-he'll be with you always


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Oh Sue-know your heart is breaking now,he had great innings and a great slave in you and your hubby-big cyber hugs to you and try to think about the treasured times you made each other laugh-he'll be with you always


Thank you we have been laughing at some of his antics, I had to get a litter tray with a lid. I swore he used to scooped the cat lit out with his paw and fling it, it used to be everywhere except in the tray.

As a kitten he climbed the tree in our back garden and couldn't get down. Hubby had to climb the tree to get him, the sight was funny you expect little boys to climb trees not grown men.

Sue


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Sue sorry for the loss of Jasper. glad you were with until the end. RIP Jasper.
sending hugs to you xx


----------



## andyjakeydan (Apr 27, 2008)

very sorry to hear about the passing of your cat......i know exactly what you're going through.....


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I would like to thank you all for your support.

I must admit I didn't think Jasper's passing would hit me so hard. He was a very indepedent cat who only came for a cuddle when he wanted to. I think partly its the "if" word wondering whether it was the right decision. 

I read a post which describes a cat's owner as a slave, his home here was definitely a hotel.

Duke our SBT was very depressed on Saturday but he is doing well now, although he is still a little confused. 

Sue


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your loss - so glad he passed over while in your arms - it is a comfort to know you held him till the end


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

The most difficult part is accepting he is not here waiting for his breakfast, dinner or tea. It becomes a habit even opening the side door expecting him to be sitting on the fence. Seeing shadows which appear to be him.

It's been a difficult week but I can honestly say I am coming to terms with his passing.

Sue


----------



## CANDY (Apr 13, 2008)

oh i am so sory for your loss. R.I.P jasper. god bless x


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss Sue. RIP Jasper.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

tootsiesmum said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss Sue. RIP Jasper.


Thank you.

He was a hunter and only today I found one of his trophies in the front garden. Although its not nice its what cats do best and it was another reminder of him.

Sue


----------

